# Enneagram Animal Symbols.



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

(ENxJ) type 8 with 3w2 fix - Lion










Type 9 with (phobic) 6 fix or phobic 6 with 9 fix - Pony


----------



## Angelo (Aug 17, 2016)

please be a dog, please be a dog, please be a dog, please be a dog!
...
YES!!!!
type 2 is a dog!!!


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Angelo said:


> please be a dog, please be a dog, please be a dog, please be a dog!
> ...
> YES!!!!
> type 2 is a dog!!!


Of course!


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

7? Don't try to ride me motherfucker. lol


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

This is how I picture the seduction of the 2. Siamese cats. Or I don't know what they are. "We are Siamese if you please. We are Siamese if you don't please."


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

I remember reading or watching something on Elephants. They are fuckin dangerous obviously. lol. But I guess this time a pack got into some beer or alcohol. Or old fruit. Something. In India. And they got drunk. And they got fuckin rowdy. Smashing shit. Can you imagine a bunch of drunken elephants tearing through your village? lol

And the old story about what to do if an elephant charges you. Jump up and act all big. Scream and yell. Hope they run away.

Elephants are the real kings of the jungle.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

6. Loyal defenders of Japan. Godzilla is kind of like an elephant. He smashes a lot of stuff but is only trying to help. Children can understand him.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

4. lol. Ultimate individualist. Resisted all attempts at classification so far. 













Luck Dragon: 9


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

FearAndTrembling said:


> This is how I picture the seduction of the 2. Siamese cats. Or I don't know what they are. "We are Siamese if you please. We are Siamese if you don't please."


I always identified with these cats as a child so I really like this)
I remember watching this movie just for these cats)


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

FearAndTrembling said:


> This is how I picture the seduction of the 2. Siamese cats. Or I don't know what they are. "We are Siamese if you please. We are Siamese if you don't please."


Do I sense an Asian stereotype?


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2016)

Can't believe no one is talking about otters. Otters are fascinating.

*7w6* - Otters


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

Sve said:


> Can't believe no one is talking about otters. Otters are fascinating.


I did !  I think otters are for type 7.


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2016)

pippylongstocking said:


> I did !  I think otters are for type 7.


Oh, didn't see.


----------



## Brains (Jul 22, 2015)

@Little Lotte Dragons are an amazing fit for 8 <3









Rawr.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Brains said:


> @*Little Lotte* Dragons are an amazing fit for 8 <3
> 
> View attachment 585698
> 
> ...


Most type sevens think dragons are totally them, lol!

Hey, we could do this with mythical creatures too!

4 - Unicorn.

8 - Dragon.

Ideas?


----------



## Brains (Jul 22, 2015)

1 - Angel. This kind:


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2016)

*6w7/7w6* - Kitsune _(Traditional japanese mythology)_



















The Kitsune is a 9-tailed fox provinent from the mythological~traditional Japanese folklore.

The Kitsune holds the abilities to transform itself from a beautiful young woman to a old berded man, this methamorphosis abilities become greater the longest the Kitsune lived. The Kitsune often do this to be playful and get joyful and sometimes to have someone to protect and love everlong.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Brains said:


> 1 - Angel. This kind:
> 
> View attachment 588010


Yeah, at least type ones I imagine are especially drawn to the idea of being like angels.

On the subject of angels, it depending on our belief system whether or not we believe they are real. Certainly tens of thousands of belief systems do not think angels are mythical beings.



Sve said:


> *6w7/7w6* - Kitsune _(Traditional japanese mythology)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool!


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

I found a photo of a 9w1 and phobic 6 in love as represented in animal form.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

Serenity said:


> Can't believe no one is talking about otters. Otters are fascinating.


did you know that otters are known to rape baby seals to death, and to then continue to use their corpse repeatedly as it floats alongside them for sexual gratification? 

hahahaha, sorry, not really thread appropriate... i do find it interesting though, that we can see animals as being so pure/what-not, but in the end they are something completely alien to a semi-well adjusted human. 

just instincts on top of instincts... enjoy your sunday.


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

* *






He's a Superhero! said:


> > SP 8 - Bear
> >
> >
> >
> > ...








He's a Superhero! said:


> I think A Bear represents the 8w9 and the whale represents the 9w8 too. 9w8 has a very quiet and peaceful power - there's potential for great damage but it is a choice to withold it. I think a whale represents it really well.
> 8w9's are strong while also being peaceful but will not hesitate to fight when it is necessary.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Gorillas are definitely sx 8s. lol. Good call. 

Is it possible for something as big as a whale to be anything other than 9? lol. It's probably a good thing that 7 whales don't exist.

And I think we discussed elephants being 6s. They seem to have nervous head energy.


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2016)

Donovan said:


> did you know that otters are known to rape baby seals to death, and to then continue to use their corpse repeatedly as it floats alongside them for sexual gratification?
> 
> hahahaha, sorry, not really thread appropriate... i do find it interesting though, that we can see animals as being so pure/what-not, but in the end they are something completely alien to a semi-well adjusted human.
> 
> just instincts on top of instincts... enjoy your sunday.


Despite knowing it, I'm still finding them fascinating. However, my Otters' fever ended up long ago, now I'm looking for cats, but not the kind of cats that you might have in your house o!).

By the way, animals are, such, animals, so, we're going to get aliens when looking about them, because, relatively to us, the humans, we're treating aliens. But, such fascinating aliens! So, it doesn't surprise me at all.

Well so; yes, enjoy what remains of your sunday and what is going to behave you monday.


----------



## Maye (Feb 15, 2015)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Most type sevens think dragons are totally them, lol!
> 
> Hey, we could do this with mythical creatures too!
> 
> ...


I agree with the unicorn for 4 and the dragon for 8, although I can see type 4 being like..a mermaid/merman as well. 

Mine don't really follow the theme of animals/creatures:

6- hobbits/halflings. They all just want to be secure in their little villages and they work hard and are generally tight knit.

5-I think that nymphs, dryads, or maybe elves. They are very secluded and just want to be at peace within their own little realm of understanding. Though, this could apply to phobic sp 6's as well. 

5's could _definitely_ be wizards, if you count that as a creature. 

7-fairies

9- or maybe this is the type of nymphs/dryads instead of 5

1- centaur or elves


----------

